# new and a little scared



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

hi i'm new to this, and to chat rooms in general, but i'm hoping talking to others may help. 
my husband and i are right at the beginning of our journey. after trying to conceive unsuccessfully for over 2 years we have just discovered that his sperm count is very low. i feel as though we've had a tonne of weight dropped on us with no answers or explanations. we are now waiting for an appointment with a fertility specialist, but i don't know what can be done, what we are eligible for or how long it could take. i would like to speak to anybody in the same boat, or anyone who might be further along the path and could give me some idea of what to expect.
xx


----------



## Niki D (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry - can't help with your specific situation. I am just starting out on resons for not being pg with my doctor. (Been ttc since June 04 - no answers yet).

I just wanted to say welcome to the forum - I am sure someone will be able to give you some guidance.

Good Luck
Niki.


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Lou W,

I'm afraid I can't answer your questions, as my situation is different from yours.  

However I just wanted to say welcome to FF.  
Talking to others really does help, and I'm sure you will find loads of others who are in the same situation as you and your DH.

I have found it truly inspiring, and it keeps me sane just knowing there are others out there who understand all the highs and lows that you feel.
It really is a rollercoaster ride.

Sending you some positive vibes    

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Lou
Welcome to the site.  There will be various options for you to try - my advice would be to do as much research yourselves as you can and take things step by step.    There is a Male Factor board on this site where you will find alot of information on low sperm counts etc and where, if you ask questions, I am sure that you will get lots of useful and encouraging replies. 

One of the things probably worth knowing at this stage is that sperm counts can vary from test to test and that there are things you can try yourselves to improve things.  I would recommend getting hold of a book by Marilyn Glenville called "Natural Solutions to Infertility" which contains alot of advice on improving sperm count/quality  including diet, nutritional supplements, avoiding hot baths and constricting underwear, cutting smoking/drinking and caffeine etc. (There are also a lot of things which women can try). Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" is also very useful as it gives lots of practical advice on diet etc as well as outlining the various fertility tests and treatments which might be suggested to you by your clinic.  I personally find that understanding what is going on and being able to ask doctors questions (and understand the replies!) makes things much easier to deal with.  

Like you, I was really scared when we started out on the treatment route but you will be amazed at what you will be able to cope with, and it will all be worthwhile if it works!  This site is also great as it provides so much support and information, and stops you feeling so isolated.

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome Lou,

again....I do not know much of your situation, but this site will give you lots of answers to you questions.

You will no doubt make lots of friends in the same situation as you, pluss everyone else on this site is really nice aswell.........................dont be afraid of entering chat rooms.....the girls talk about anything and everything and always make you feel welcome!

Good luck in your treatment.

Love PoPs xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Lou -

I'm in the same boat as you are.  My husband and I have been trying for over 3 years with no luck.  We had a sneaky suspicion that it might be my husband's sperm count as I have a son from a previous marriage and I had no problem getting pregnant with him at all.  We have been referred to a urologist for some tests for my husband which all confirmed severe low sperm count.  In fact the doctor went so far as to say that if he had done a vasectomy he would have thought he'd have done a good job 

The tests have all come back and we are now at ISIS in Colchester and waiting to see the fertility doctor for ICSI treatment.  We hope that he will start on us at the beginning of next year.  

The first bit of advice I would give you is to be patient, which is so hard I know, believe me, patience is not one of my virtues, but we don't have a choice do we?

Second,  don't believe what everyone says about the NHS not helping to pay for the treatment.  The NHS may not pay for the actual treatment, but all the initial tests and bloodwork our GP has agreed to do for us at the NHS cost.  I know there are others who have also had there GP agree to do the tests under the NHS.  Check with your GP before paying out of pocket.

Be patient with eachother and talk about everything!!  All the possibilities including sperm donation and adoption.  It will help you both understand where eachother is coming from and help keep you together as a united front instead of placing blame or just assuming you know where the other is coming from.  

I'll be happy to correspond with you and keep you up to date of my progress and any additional info.  I can give you, I'll be happy too. 

Take care   

Angel129


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lou,   

Welcome to the site - it has helped me so much and I'm sure you'll find it a godsend too. I too was a chat room virgin and now I'm never offline  

I'm so sorry to hear of your bombshell, I feel for you and you DH right now as I know how you're feeling  .

Firstly any sperm count at all is good news because it means that there is sperm being produced.  This would make you and your Dh candidates for ICSI.  Unfortunetly my DH's sperm count was zero but even in a case like that - a testicle biopsy can often retrieve viable sperm for treatment although in our case the biopsy was negative too.   As you can see below, we have come to terms that there is no chance of conceiving my DH's biological child but we are now having Donor sperm treatment and it really does feel like it's now 'our' child that we are trying to conceive.  

I think NHS treatment is very much a postcode lottery but we are lucky enough to be having NHS treatment at the Centre for Life in Newcastle and can honestly say that they've been great with us so far.  We would have had funded ICSI if sperm had been found but now are entitled to 6 DI treatments so we feel pretty lucky on that score.

We've had lots of appointments and tests to get to this point and although it feels like a long slow process you will get there in the end.  My DH had his initial sperm tests back in December and we're now at treatment stage so when you look at it like that it doesn't seem such a long time at all.

Wishing you both all the luck in the world and sending you lots of babydust to help you on your journey.    

Anne xxx


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

My husaband's sperm count was low too but now is better.  We went to see a nutritionist and were put on lots of supplements.  We also went and had lots of acupuncture and chinese herbs.  It all cost a fortune and we're still not pregnant, but his sperm count DID go up!  So I don't know what the answer is but since waiting for any tx always feels like a lifetime, there's perhaps no harm in trying whilst you wait for the NHS to get their act together!!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Lou W & welcome. You've come to the right place for support and advice.

Me & DH just starting out on treatment and we're scared a little too...despite being right at the other end of the age scale to you. We found that we soon felt better as we began to find out more. There are lots of options for you guys...so please dont lose heart.

We've had really good results from using help from the Foresight organisation - check them out on the web. DH & I had hair analysis and found we were short of bags of important vitamins and minerals. Since taking their advice ( lots of supplements, more organic / fresh food, big reduction in the red wine, move mobile phone out of trouser pocket for DH) we have felt better in ourselves and DH sperm count has really improved across all aspects. 

I imagine it can feel like a bit of a long road at the moment..it takes time for news re your count to sink in.

Keep your dream close to your heart and go for it!! The lovely thing is you can ask any question here, no matter how big or small and your ff will help you out.   and check out the great stories of success. here on the site.....just so you know that it's possible. 

Here's a big  

Olly


----------

